# Java JDBC Programm bringt auf Unix Server Fehlermeldung



## awo (2. Apr 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich noch Neuling in der Java und JDBC Welt bin, ist das vielleicht eine relativ simple Frage - mich lässt sie allerdings scheitern:

Ich habe ein lauffähiges Java Skript, das auf eine Oracle Datenbank zugreift. Diese habe ich nun auf einen neuen Server umgezogen. Auf dem neuen Unix (Suse 10.3) Server habe ich dann mittels YAST die Pakete "java-1_5_0-sun" und "java-1_5_0-sun-jdbc" nachinstalliert.

Beim Ausführen des Skripte mit dem Befehl:
java -classpath /Pfad/Pfad/OrdnermitProgrammundojdbc:/Pfad/Pfad/OrdnermitProgrammundojdbc/ojdbc14.jar TelefonbuchSuche Mustermann 1

bekomme ich immer folgenden Fehler:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: oracle/jdbc/driver/OracleDriver
        at TelefonbuchSuche.main(TelefonbuchSuche.java:24)

Wo liegt das Problem? Hab ich irgendetwas vergessen nachzuinstallieren? Ein Problem mit dem Quellcode schließe ich eigentlich aus, da es auf dem alten Server läuft.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
awo


----------



## HoaX (2. Apr 2008)

dir fehlt der oracle-jbdc-treiber


----------



## Guest (2. Apr 2008)

MAch noch Doppelpunkt hinter das ojdbc14.jar. 
Übrigens, die Verzeichnisnamen sind grausam.


----------



## Guest (3. Apr 2008)

Hi,

vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen!

Selbstverständlich habe ich die Verzeichnisnamen in dem obigen Beispiel maskiert   

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich den oracle-jbdc-treiber nachinstallieren kann? Bin da noch kein großes Genie drin. Wie gesagt ich habe SuSe 10.3 und Java über YaST installiert.

Vielen Dank!
awo


----------



## HoaX (3. Apr 2008)

den teil mit /Pfad/Pfad/OrdnermitProgrammundojdbc hatte ich übersehen. gib dort nicht das verzeichnis an, sondern einzeln die jar-dateien die benötigt werden. ein doppelpunkt hinter ojdbc14.jar dürfte nichts bringen, wieso auch.

frag doch den hersteller der anwendung ob er dir nicht ein sauberes jar mit manifest geben kann, dann musst du nur java -jar deineAnwendung.jar aufrufen und musst dich nicht um den classpath selbst kümmern


----------

